# Cheap sewer cameras



## Workhorseplmg

Has anyone here used the cheap sewer cameras on eBay? They are priced anywhere from 700-2500.


----------



## plbgbiz

Save your money and wait till you can buy a Ridgid.

You'll thank me later.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

I was gonna when first starting out. But then did research on how cheap they were made and gave out, pretty much any research would show how horrible they were. i even recall on two occasions looking at similar units in local pawn shops and one of them the picture never came on. Even looking at the more expensive $4000 Vu-rites and easy cams which eventually gave the owners issues...I held out, saved and bought a ridgid system and couldn't be happier.


----------



## OpenSights

A guy I worked for bought one for an emergency when the good one went down. Sad to say, it wouldn't even work as a good boat anchor. RedGreen would have been proud with what I had to do to it to get it to somewhat work.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

RedGreen would have been proud with what I had to do to it to get it to somewhat work.[/QUOTE]

Did you Duct Tape it


----------



## saysflushable

I have bought 2 cheep cameras, both were junk. I'm a slow learner! Actually the last cheap one we bought because we were garunteed a full refund if it didn't work. The company made good on there promise.

I'm not opposed to cheap but not with sewer cameras.


----------



## Redwood

plbgbiz said:


> Save your money and wait till you can buy a Ridgid.
> 
> You'll thank me later.





Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I was gonna when first starting out. But then did research on how cheap they were made and gave out, pretty much any research would show how horrible they were. i even recall on two occasions looking at similar units in local pawn shops and one of them the picture never came on. Even looking at the more expensive $4000 Vu-rites and easy cams which eventually gave the owners issues...I held out, saved and bought a ridgid system and couldn't be happier.


Excellent advice Ridgid See-Snake really is the only way to fly...:thumbup:

*South Coast Equipment/Pro-Built Equipment*
The cheapest one originally was South Coast Equipment Company and they used that name up with a bad reputation so they then changed to Pro Built Tools and have a few others as well. These are pure junk and will probably either not work when received or be lucky to make it through the 1st job...

They show up on the net all over the place under a variety of names and on places such as E-Bay, Sewer Equipment of Nevada, & Sewer Cameras Direct, these are a never ever do not buy! If you send it in for repair it is unlikely that you'll ever see a camera or your money again...

*Easy Cam/Vue-Rite*
The Easy Cam and Vue-Rite aren't great but will work 1/2 decent for a while and may get you buy until you can afford the Ridgid See-Snake. These do have decent service and are often repairable by you using parts shipped to you or sending it in depending on what is wrong. You are probably better off saving your money though...

*Ridgid See-Snake*
Really this is the only way to fly! They work and work! If you send it in for repairs it make cost a bit but you'll get back a working camera that lasts for years...


----------



## Roto-Rooter

Redwood said:


> Excellent advice Ridgid See-Snake really is the only way to fly...:thumbup:
> 
> *South Coast Equipment/Pro-Built Equipment*
> The cheapest one originally was South Coast Equipment Company and they used that name up with a bad reputation so they then changed to Pro Built Tools and have a few others as well. These are pure junk and will probably either not work when received or be lucky to make it through the 1st job...
> 
> They show up on the net all over the place under a variety of names and on places such as E-Bay, Sewer Equipment of Nevada, & Sewer Cameras Direct, these are a never ever do not buy! If you send it in for repair it is unlikely that you'll ever see a camera or your money again...
> 
> *Easy Cam/Vue-Rite*
> The Easy Cam and Vue-Rite aren't great but will work 1/2 decent for a while and may get you buy until you can afford the Ridgid See-Snake. These do have decent service and are often repairable by you using parts shipped to you or sending it in depending on what is wrong. You are probably better off saving your money though...
> 
> *Ridgid See-Snake*
> Really this is the only way to fly! They work and work! If you send it in for repairs it make cost a bit but you'll get back a working camera that lasts for years...


I just want to add: I am sure all of the above is true but I never hear you all talking about Gator Cam. I have had one for 10 years and have had excellent workmanship out of it. It has never failed me and the locates are right on the money.


----------



## theplungerman

Roto-Rooter said:


> I just want to add: I am sure all of the above is true but I never hear you all talking about Gator Cam. I have had one for 10 years and have had excellent workmanship out of it. It has never failed me and the locates are right on the money.


I appreciate this comment. I just had a Ridgid rebuilt camera head go down after 3 moths. I have a guy who sends me his inspections and uses a cheap, he so far is happy with his. 
Ridgid is sending me a replacement under warranty..


----------



## OpenSights

Roto-Rooter said:


> RedGreen would have been proud with what I had to do to it to get it to somewhat work.


Did you Duct Tape it[/QUOTE]

Duct tape and a 1-1/4X1-1/2" fernco for a skid, Duct tape and heavy duty zip ties to keep the head a tad stiffer than a limp noodle.:laughing:


----------



## Roto-Rooter

theplungerman said:


> I appreciate this comment. I have a guy who sends me his inspections and uses a cheap, he so far is happy with his.
> ..


I am sure you mean (CHIP). Mine has a SD card and can use a Flash Drive also. I don't quite understand it but the son has no problem with it.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

OpenSights said:


> Did you Duct Tape it


Duct tape and a 1-1/4X1-1/2" fernco for a skid, Duct tape and heavy duty zip ties to keep the head a tad stiffer than a limp noodle.:laughing:[/QUOTE]

I Loved that show (Red Green) and wish it was still on. Have all the CD's of the entire series.


----------



## fixitright

Red Green isn't on anymore???????

Those are reruns??

Great show.

I am a man but I can change


----------



## Hillside

I have a older color sreco sitting on my pallet rack if anyone's interested I think it's 150' with a monitor


----------



## OpenSights

Roto-Rooter said:


> Duct tape and a 1-1/4X1-1/2" fernco for a skid, Duct tape and heavy duty zip ties to keep the head a tad stiffer than a limp noodle.:laughing:


I Loved that show (Red Green) and wish it was still on. Have all the CD's of the entire series.[/QUOTE]

I catch it anytime I see it on. Funny thing is there's a guy that sells at the gun shows around here that looks, dresses, and talks exactly the same.

My FIL had a roll of duct tape signed by Red... got lost in a house fire unfortunately.

One of a kind show, the kind you always remember!


----------



## Roto-Rooter

One of a kind show, the kind you always remember![/QUOTE]

The kind that should still be on.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

So just had an oh crap moment. So I'm out in the desert, Palm Springs/Rancho Mirage area. With the wife. We went to lunch, then a movie, and finally Costco. It's 116* outside and inside the truck probably 135*+. I realized my CS6 was in the back of the cab (f-250 truck). Grabbed it and felt like an iron...super hot! I thought Crap as heat was always an issue with our other cheaper monitors and even the MyTana laptop as they would not turn on at some jobs when left in the van for a while.

I turned the monitor on...no issue at all. Started up with picture and even watched a recorded job just to make sure it was all good! I figured id get some new warning of being too hot or something, but nope, all is good! It's a hot MF'er today


----------



## dhal22

theplungerman said:


> I appreciate this comment. I just had a Ridgid rebuilt camera head go down after 3 moths. I have a guy who sends me his inspections and uses a cheap, he so far is happy with his.
> Ridgid is sending me a replacement under warranty..


The only Ridgid cameras I've ever seen fail are the ones bouncing around in the back of a van or pickup fighting with old water heaters and pipe for space.


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> The only Ridgid cameras I've ever seen fail are the ones bouncing around in the back of a van or pickup fighting with old water heaters and pipe for space.


Mine rides around in the back but doesn't really fight as stuff gets tied down...

The only time it fails is when the boss calls me on my day off and wants someone to come by the house and get it from me to use...

More often than not the next time I use it something will be wrong with it....

Say buddy... Did you clear that line with the camera?:whistling2:


----------



## Hillside

Was out at rancho las palmas thur fri sat, 118* shoulda met up


----------



## theplungerman

dhal22 said:


> The only Ridgid cameras I've ever seen fail are the ones bouncing around in the back of a van or pickup fighting with old water heaters and pipe for space.


Hmmmm,,, it has its own space,,, I am tough on my tools though.


----------



## theplungerman

Redwood said:


> Say buddy... Did you clear that line with the camera?:whistling2:


I'm guilty, just did this last week on a redu,,,,,


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Hillside said:


> I have a older color sreco sitting on my pallet rack if anyone's interested I think it's 150' with a monitor


serco no longer makes or sales sewer cameras,


----------



## gear junkie

theplungerman said:


> I'm guilty, just did this last week on a redu,,,,,


LOL I think we're all guilty of that.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Hillside said:


> Was out at rancho las palmas thur fri sat, 118* shoulda met up


Ah dang man! You even had to drive right past my house too!


----------



## theplungerman

gear junkie said:


> LOL I think we're all guilty of that. Cleaning Pipe without Hydro-Cleaning - YouTube


It was an alley house with a short 12 ft run to city and I knew it was a soft blockage. And I wanted to know exactly where it got hung up. Push rood camera slash rodder.


----------



## droptopgt

I have a vu-rite 200ft mini and a ridgid micro drain 65ft. The vu rite has been very good to me. It gets beat pretty good, clear picture, always turns on at the flick of the switch. It's paired with a swann 7"lcd monitor and is a nice simple setup. I would buy another vu-rite but would probably end up buying a seesnake for bragging rights.


----------



## Drain Pro

JERRYMAC said:


> serco no longer makes or sales sewer cameras,



SRECO also makes the absolute biggest POS water jetter I've ever laid hands on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

There's a young guy in San Diego making his own cameras , I forgot his companies name , I'll get back to you guys on this. It's a great camera . been using it with no issues.


----------



## fixitright

The rental places here have Electric Eel cameras

Any experience with them?


----------



## dhal22

theplungerman said:


> Hmmmm,,, it has its own space,,, I am tough on my tools though.


Mine are protected in home made boxes. Out of sight from thieves, protected from other tools and materials. I have seen several cameras unprotected and damaged tossed in the back of a van like shovel or something.


----------



## Plumbducky

This is the case I had built for my CS-6.




























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

fixitright said:


> The rental places here have Electric Eel cameras
> 
> Any experience with them?



I've used them before with no issues. I think there made by Ratech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Ssrtechnology.....great prices , one heck of a camera. Tons on inspections , no issues yet


----------



## theplungerman

That's what I call a glowing recommendation


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

theplungerman said:


> That's what I call a glowing recommendation


It's really a great camera. And you can push it pretty far


----------



## theplungerman

How far is pretty far? Thanks


----------



## Drain Pro

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> It's really a great camera. And you can push it pretty far



I'll take your word for it but they do look really similar to those eBay cameras. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

theplungerman said:


> How far is pretty far? Thanks


100 feet , its pretty impressive for a lil camera.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Drain Pro said:


> I'll take your word for it but they do look really similar to those eBay cameras.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do , but , the ebay cameras are mimicking these which are the real deal. Ssrtech is an authorized repair shop in san diego for all major brand cameras. The guy builds these himself out of quality components. The head on my has saphire lens and has took quite a beating. The connection of head to cable is solid. I was really really scared to purchase it , but im glad i did. Its held up ling enough to pay itself off and to buy a seesnake if i wanted too. Which i probably will. They really are the best


----------



## Redwood

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Ssrtechnology.....great prices , one heck of a camera. Tons on inspections , no issues yet


I didn't realize they had their own camera line, I thought they were only a repair shop... Thanks!:thumbup:

I did notice on their site they had a refurb RIDGID Standard Seesnake Color Camera & Monitor, 187 ft of red push rod for $4800..

The rotating head on their X3MS-360 looks very interesting...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Redwood said:


> I didn't realize they had their own camera line, I thought they were only a repair shop... Thanks!:thumbup:
> 
> I did notice on their site they had a refurb RIDGID Standard Seesnake Color Camera & Monitor, 187 ft of red push rod for $4800..
> 
> The rotating head on their X3MS-360 looks very interesting...



your welcome sir ! i really do love my ssr camera. i beleive that anyone who owns one they do too.


----------



## Greg755

@Bobbytucson...


> .Ssrtechnology.....great prices , one heck of a camera. Tons on inspections , no issues yet


I don't know if he makes them or gets them from these guys, out of Canada (but I think they are all Russian)

http://www.fiberscope.net/pipe-pipe...meras.html?1&gclid=COaw7aW698cCFQyPHwod2GEGTw

Here is a youtube video






Thanks for the lead, due to your recommendation I may be ordering one.


----------



## Epox

I may get a Ridgid ss once my VU-Rite dies. May be a long wait though.
My biggest complaint is connecting the wiring. I think even that could be easily simplified one I get around to it..


----------



## Greg755

I wound up getting a used seesnake plus. Black and white. It will do for now...


----------



## gear junkie

Greg755 said:


> I wound up getting a used seesnake plus. Black and white. It will do for now...


do you have a color monitor but just B/W reel? If so, call kirk at AJ Coleman, ask for a count plus and a refurbished color head. Roughly about 1500 but that'll bring your camera right back to current specs. 

Only tools you'll need are a flat head screwdriver, #1 phillips, channel locks and dielectric grease. Good luck!


----------



## Tobgy

*For how many years did you the ssr cam*



BOBBYTUCSON said:


> They do , but , the ebay cameras are mimicking these which are the real deal. Ssrtech is an authorized repair shop in san diego for all major brand cameras. The guy builds these himself out of quality components. The head on my has saphire lens and has took quite a beating. The connection of head to cable is solid. I was really really scared to purchase it , but im glad i did. Its held up ling enough to pay itself off and to buy a seesnake if i wanted too. Which i probably will. They really are the best


Hey Bobby , for how long did you have it ?


----------



## dhal22

Tobgy said:


> Hey Bobby , for how long did you have it ?


Check here:


----------



## Greg755

Gear Junkie. Sorry it took so long to get back but whats 2 and a half months between friends.. No I have a Black and white Monitor. It will do for now. I did Pick up a Ridgid CA300 and the optional 12 foot 6mm (i think) cable. It can get into the toilet with some finessing and sink/tub drains. It takes pictures, video and audio. So Now I am on the hunt for a good used 65 foot mini reel.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

dhal22 said:


> Check here:




Dam straight !! Intro or go home


----------

